# Does anyone here have my old 35 Elgin Falcon?



## thanson (Jan 10, 2015)

I traded it to a friend about 4 or 5 years ago,  he sold it....curious if someone here on this board now own it? Big regret trading it


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2015)

Don't think I've ever seen one in original paint. Very nice! Good luck in your search.


----------



## catfish (Jan 11, 2015)

That's a nice Falcon. Good luck finding it. I bet someone on here knows where it is.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry I don't know where that beauty is,I'd like to ask a question if you don't mind me slightly hijacking your thread. Is that a Westfield Made bike?


----------



## catfish (Jan 11, 2015)

PCHiggin said:


> Sorry I don't know where that beauty is,I'd like to ask a question if you don't mind me slightly hijacking your thread. Is that a Westfield Made bike?




Yes, this is a Westfield build bike.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 11, 2015)

It would appear that nobodies seen it since you bought it on 07-10-2010
http://www.forabodiesonly.com/mopar/showthread.php?p=990308









However, of late Wally's offering a *Twinbar*  consolation prize fer a buck  and a half:


----------



## stoney (Jan 11, 2015)

Beautiful Falcon, probably the nicest original paint one I have seen. Sorry to say that if I had it you probably would not be getting that beauty back. That would have to be a keeper for me.   Best of luck in your search, hope you get it back.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 11, 2015)

Man, very nice paint. Can I ask what it was you traded it for?


----------



## thanson (Jan 11, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> Man, very nice paint. Can I ask what it was you traded it for?




I'm almost too embarased to say, a 1931 desoto body and some other hot rod parts. Aprox 500 bucks worth of stuff. Keep in mind, i had no idea the bike was as valuable as it was


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 11, 2015)

In another thread he said that he traded the Falcon for some vintage car parts.


----------



## bikeman76 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi thanson,
I have that bike now. I bought it about 4-5 years ago at the Oak Forest, IL swap.
I've added a teacup light, Persons Majestic siren, NOS Allstate HD tires, grips and straightened the fork.
I'm not interested in selling it but you can send me your info in case I ever change my mind.
Joe
bikeman76@msn.com


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 11, 2015)

bikeman76 said:


> Hi thanson,
> I have that bike now. I bought it about 4-5 years ago at the Oak Forest, IL swap.
> I've added a teacup light, Persons Majestic siren, NOS Allstate HD tires, grips and straightened the fork.
> I'm not interested in selling it but you can send me your info in case I ever change my mind.
> ...




As much as it would be cool to get it back to the last owner, I'd keep it too...lol.   Sorry brother...I sold a 1933 Motorcycle and can't seem to get it back either.   What is the serial number on it?  I just want to see if it is a lower number than mine, it looks to be an early one.


----------



## oskisan (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow, this is awesome.. you actually found the current owner and the bike hasn't been parted out! This is a nice nice, refreshing thing to see!

Ken


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 11, 2015)

oskisan said:


> Wow, this is awesome.. you actually found the current owner and the bike hasn't been parted out! This is a nice nice, refreshing thing to see!
> 
> Ken




I totally agree with you Ken, I'd sell a bike to Bikeman76 and feel good about it.  Thanks Bikeman76!


----------



## thanson (Jan 11, 2015)

bikeman76 said:


> Hi thanson,
> I have that bike now. I bought it about 4-5 years ago at the Oak Forest, IL swap.
> I've added a teacup light, Persons Majestic siren, NOS Allstate HD tires, grips and straightened the fork.
> I'm not interested in selling it but you can send me your info in case I ever change my mind.
> ...



seriously? I thought the chances of finding it were slim to none. Can you call me? 6057301687
I bought that bicycle from the original owner and have the history on it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow this antique bike world is even smaller than I thought.


----------



## buickmike (Jan 11, 2015)

Way to go cabe! -another happy ending.


----------



## catfish (Jan 11, 2015)

bikeman76 said:


> Hi thanson,
> I have that bike now. I bought it about 4-5 years ago at the Oak Forest, IL swap.
> I've added a teacup light, Persons Majestic siren, NOS Allstate HD tires, grips and straightened the fork.
> I'm not interested in selling it but you can send me your info in case I ever change my mind.
> ...




Let see some photos!  Please!


----------



## bikeman76 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks oskisan and Robertriley for the kind words.
Catfish, I will try to post some current pics tonight or tomorrow.
Joe


----------



## catfish (Jan 11, 2015)

bikeman76 said:


> Thanks oskisan and Robertriley for the kind words.
> Catfish, I will try to post some current pics tonight or tomorrow.
> Joe



That would be great!  Thanks.


----------



## slick (Jan 11, 2015)

Well, if this one was found.....how about we start a thread on these lost bikes. Where are they now? I have a few to put on the list.....


----------



## bikeman76 (Jan 11, 2015)

1935 Falcon current photos


----------



## thanson (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice! Do you still have the duck horn that was on it?


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 11, 2015)

Damn that falcon is beautiful. Love those deep wall rims. Are those original?


----------



## stoney (Jan 11, 2015)

thanson said:


> I traded it to a friend about 4 or 5 years ago,  he sold it....curious if someone here on this board now own it? Big regret trading it
> 
> 
> View attachment 190279View attachment 190280View attachment 190281View attachment 190282




Damn, right now I feel for you man. You found your bike which is great, you know where it is and who has it. I am happy for you. Unfortunately you can't put your hands back on it though ****YET. The door is not closed to you, you still a chance, don't give up. I looked for about 8 years for my old 1934 Schwinn Chicago Tribune badged B10e and could never find it. It looked no where near as nice as your Falcon but I still wanted it back. I have still not found it, I replaced it with another one about 2 years ago.


----------



## thanson (Jan 11, 2015)

bikeman76 said:


> 1935 Falcon current photos/QUOTE]
> 
> I miss that bike, You better believe im going to badger you until I get my falcon back
> 
> Glad the bikes been with someone who knows how to take care of it.


----------



## bikeman76 (Jan 11, 2015)

thanson said:


> Nice! Do you still have the duck horn that was on it?




I do still have the horn. I took it off when I put on the siren. The horn is now on an original 1917 Sears Chief. Thanks bricycle !


----------



## bikeman76 (Jan 11, 2015)

57 spitfire said:


> Damn that falcon is beautiful. Love those deep wall rims. Are those original?



Thanks spitfire. The rims are the original metal clad wood rims in excellent condition.


----------



## bikeman76 (Jan 11, 2015)

thanson said:


> bikeman76 said:
> 
> 
> > 1935 Falcon current photos/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 11, 2015)

bikeman76 said:


> thanson said:
> 
> 
> > Haha. It was nice chatting with you today thanson. Thanks for the story on the bike. "It was purchased new when the original owner was 14 and ridden till he was 18. Then it was hung in the loft of
> ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2015)

bikeman76 said:


> thanson said:
> 
> 
> > Haha. It was nice chatting with you today thanson. Thanks for the story on the bike. "It was purchased new when the original owner was 14 and ridden till he was 18. Then it was hung in the loft of
> ...


----------



## bikeman76 (Jan 12, 2015)

I wish I would have owned that bike. The story would have stopped there! Sorry but the bike was never in my collection--must have me confused with someone else. V/r Shawn[/QUOTE]

Sorry freqman1, I'm not sure who I bought it from then.
Joe


----------



## catfish (Jan 12, 2015)

bikeman76 said:


> 1935 Falcon current photos
> View attachment 190417View attachment 190418View attachment 190419View attachment 190420




Very nice! Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## MNLTREASURES (Mar 23, 2015)

I have an original paint just exactly  like this but not the one you had


----------

